# Lavochkin La-11 "White 17"....



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2020)

First time that I've seen this....any idea what happened to pilot, Lieutenant I. Muchekom?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2020)

Interesting....🤨🤔

In 1949, Lt. Arkadiusz Korobczyński defected with Il-2m3 attack aircraft (No 3) from Polish Navy's air base in Wicko Morskie to Gotland Island in Sweden

On November 7, 1957 Lt. Kożuchowski from 31st Fighter Squadron in Łask defected with Lim-2 (MiG-15bis, No 1919) and crash-landed near Halland in Sweden.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh boy.. who was the translator for the Russian captions ?

The pilot's name should have been И. Мучик or И. Мучeк. So the English name should be Muchik or Muchek.
Here is a shot of his kite after the belly landing in Sweden , May 1949.





The pic source : Лавочкин Ла-11 / Ла-9М


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)

What is more the plane was the White 83 with the red outline but not the White 17. There was an article in the Flight magazine on July 14, 1949.










The pic source : Испытано в Швеции. Истребитель Ла-11 - Альтернативная История


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)

The White 17 is a plane that participated in the North-2 high latitude mission in 1948. So the profile should be swapped.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Dec 15, 2020)

Going back to the first question... According to the article kindly provided by Wurger, the pilot was delivered to the Soviet ship.
Russian version of Wiki article disagrees, however, and says that the pilot was sentenced to 25 years _in absentia_. 
Список лётчиков-перебежчиков периода холодной войны — Википедия


----------

